# Surf Thirteen For Sale



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello This Rod was purchased 3 months ago and used on a sports field for practice. I a seeling it as I a moving up to a Tournament Casting Rod. Paid $309.00 for it. Will sell for $200.00 plus shipping, or will meet a buyer half way up to 100 miles from Fort Lauderdale. Thank you Jordan 954 934 7020. Below http://www.floridasurftackle.com is where you can view the Rod.


----------

